# Jd And Gold Jd Grow Outs



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

Heres a video of my Jacks and Gold Jack grow outs. Once I get a pair the rest will either be sold or fed to the reds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool fish


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Any up close pic's???


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good... throw up some closer pics


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

nice fish


----------

